# Tommy Mac builds a coopered leg table



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

A basic but big and beautiful table from planks of Ambrosia Maple.

I was really impressed with this guy who I had only heard about and never watched. Pretty skilled young man and delivers an easy going style of instruction;


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

He is my favorite of the woodworking tv shows. That us since norm quit the new Yankee workshop of course.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm not a real big fan of Tommie. He's kinda dorky. What's up with the metal hardware? Lol
And didn't allow the top for seasonal movement. 
Beautiful table though and a nice design.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Not much of a fan here. As I recall my favorite quote of his is when he said: "I'm going to make these mortises old school [grabs his festool cordless drill and starts drilling for the mortise]" :laughing:

That some real "old school" technique there...


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

He's not a hand tool exclusive type guy he uses a good mix of power and hand tools. I get he may not be for everybody and he constantly laughs at his own jokes, but I have got some great tips from his show. I especially like the demilune table episode. It's been on my to do list for a while.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

28 mins. of my life I'll never get back... :wallbash:


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I've wondered if tommy has ADHD


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, leesse now*

At $10.75 per hour you are still ahead by $5.75 
28/60 = .466 X 10.75 = 5.01 or $5.00 you lost by watching it. I'll send you some "rare" wood scraps from the shop..... you pay the shipping of course. Glad to help out a friend in need :yes: anytime.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> At $10.75 per hour you are still ahead by $5.75
> 28/60 = .466 X 10.75 = 5.01 or $5.00 you lost by watching it. I'll send you some "rare" wood scraps from the shop..... you pay the shipping of course. Glad to help out a friend in need :yes: anytime.


How about posting one more video, and you can owe me the $10.75? :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> 28 mins. of my life I'll never get back... :wallbash:


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*have no Fear...*



mdntrdr said:


> How about posting one more video, and you can owe me the $10.75? :smile:


I'm notorious for posting You Tube videos, just ask .... U no who... :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't down anyone for using hand tools, in fact I think woodworkers should have a good balanced knowledge of power tools and hand tools. 

My problem comes in (and what gives me fits with T-boy) is when hand tools are incorporated as an after though... ie "lets see where we can squeeze a hand tool in." It's disorganized and inefficient most every time T-boy picks up a hand tool. He would be better sticking to power tools for the most part or learn learn to better implement and stream-line the hand tools into the work and instruction.

I don't have a show on PBS and those are just my observations and opinions... Then again I'm also not a soap star but I don't watch that crap either. :smile:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with you often times I too think what was the point there, bit he does make some nice projects. And still being a green woodworker I enjoy the instruction. I watch it and woodsmith. Because they are all that comes on. If there was something else I'd probably watch it too. I'm still like a sponge just trying to soak up all the knowledge possible. I assume if I had someone to actually work with it would go smoother, but all I got is me my tv and my computer. So anything I learn come from experience or one of those other outlets.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Then again I'm also not a soap star but I don't watch that crap either. :smile:


I never watched it, but does that mean *As The World Turns *is not a show about working with a lathe.:laughing:

















.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

wood_chucker said:


> I agree with you often times I too think what was the point there, bit he does make some nice projects. And still being a green woodworker I enjoy the instruction. I watch it and woodsmith. Because they are all that comes on. If there was something else I'd probably watch it too. I'm still like a sponge just trying to soak up all the knowledge possible. I assume if I had someone to actually work with it would go smoother, but all I got is me my tv and my computer. So anything I learn come from experience or one of those other outlets.


I am in know way faulting you for watching it - there aren't many shows out there. I take it the woodwright shop doesn't air where you are so I would suggest google searching "pbs woodwright" the PBS website has dozens of Underhill videos that will help to fill the hand tool gap left by the others.





cabinetman said:


> I never watched it, but does that mean As The World Turns is not a show about working with a lathe.:laughing:.


I got a good chuckle out of that one :smile:


And now I'll quit pseudo highjacking the thread - Yeah cool table, T-boy!


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I am in know way faulting you for watching it - there aren't many shows out there. I take it the woodwright shop doesn't air where you are so I would suggest google searching "pbs woodwright" the PBS website has dozens of Underhill videos that will help to fill the hand tool gap left by the others.
> 
> I got a good chuckle out of that one :smile:
> 
> And now I'll quit pseudo highjacking the thread - Yeah cool table, T-boy!


I didn't take it that way. I have a great deal of respect for your work as well. Many of your threads and posts have helped me out a great deal too.

I have seen probably all of underhills shows as well. He's a hoot lol. And his tools are really pretty advanced you know they all have that feature that they automatically detect contact with human flesh.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree tommy Mac is a bit dorky. Not quite as dorky as the woodsmith. But I'd be remiss not to say I watch them all. There's always a opportunity to learn something. Of course my favorite is Roy underhill. 
The ambrosia table tommy built was nice. Speaking of woodworking shows, I miss Tim yoder, the wood turner


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> A basic but big and beautiful table from planks of Ambrosia Maple. I was really impressed with this guy who I had only heard about and never watched. Pretty skilled young man and delivers an easy going style of instruction; Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOJSQB7WRHs


I've never heard if him either. Cool table but dude drives me nuts in so many ways. If I had a dollar for every time he refers to himself (me, mine, I, I'm) I'd be a thousand-aire. He's quite find of himself. 

Also I don't luke how he always speaks in past tense telling you about he already made the table and here's how I did it...

If he would use terms like "you, yours, our, us" it would probably engage the audience more. Instead of watching this guy make HIS table, he walks us through how we make the table together. My 2 cents.


----------

